# Xu Shuya (1961-)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i beleive Xu Shuya is cutting edge in china's avant departement, i lisen to the cd 2 or 3 times
it's actually quite good , i did enjoy it, i would says it would remind me of a more avant bright sheng,
more avant than ge gan ru modern work .

This is pitch black classic, you know brooding darkness that is slow grinding my cup of tea.
Dark brooding chinese music = wow

What did mister Xu Shuya done beside the naxos, i would like to investigate him more.
If i like this composer what is up my alley, who in chinese avant.??

That about it folks :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is an example video to help those who are interested in furthering this guy's music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I lisen to it whit my dad he hate it but he hate the avant-garde so he bias, but my other friend the scottish dude was creep out he mention he was stun by it's stark darkness, but did not fully like it, i guess im the only dude that like Xu Shuya Yes it's a bit atonal and show spectral element that can be itchy for orthodox classical music lover.

In other words sometime it's irritant and Noisy but call me a masochist but i dig his work quite well, i would called this challenging avant classical music, be ready for a serious ride , this record is extreme for some it may be seen has cacophonic but for other he is a revelation.


----------

